# My Recent Projects



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have been doing needlework since I was 11... I make time for it every day, usually at TV time after supper. If you would like the pattern for any of these, email me.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

they are al so beautiful! very nice job done. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sallyannie (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh my word, you are so very talented. Your work is beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

only one word Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh my, really beautiful, love the capelet. you really have a beautiful talent.


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work!

Linda


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Beyond beautiful!!


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

In a word. WOW!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Very impressive especially the prom capelet. All beautiful work.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Colleen Hartman (Dec 23, 2011)

Anni,
Your work is so beautiful I was wishing I could show it to my sister that does not knit. She could wear those works of art and carry it off.
Thank you for sharing the pictures.
Do you have a business of knitting?
Colleen


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

What a wonder. I am just without the skill to make such wonderful works of art. Perhaps you could do some video's on how you do these wonderful works..


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Wow. That vintage christening gown is my favorite. Fantastic!


----------



## ladybeach (Dec 29, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful... Love everything you made !!!!!!


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

Anni329 said:


> I have been doing needlework since I was 11... I make time for it every day, usually at TV time after supper. If you would like the pattern for any of these, email me.


Beautiful work!!! The prom capelet and the vintage gown are magnificent.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

You've done beautiful work!


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

All of them are absolutely beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bmyers3515 (Jun 4, 2011)

You are one talented lady. Gorgeous work.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

WHOA!
Awesome -each lovelier than the next!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

WOW! Stunning work. All of of them are beautiful but I love the christening gown. You are very talented. Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

Lost for words . so beautiful.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow! :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Maxilolo (May 4, 2011)

WOW!! You are one talented Lady.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

I can only say one thing, Stunning!! You are one talented lady such lovely work.


Pam


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Wow, my mouth is still hanging open, can't believe my eyes. Yours work is so beautiful.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

All your items are absolutely gorgeous! I wouldn't even attempt most of them! You have a wonderful talent!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

You are very very talented. I love everything!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

You are an artist!!! Every piece is gorgeous!!


----------



## gonetopieces (Dec 29, 2011)

Agree with all the other posters. AMAZING!!!


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

omg! Ilove everything. They are very beautiful!


----------



## nanytreasures (Aug 9, 2011)

They are all so beautiful. You are so talented.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

very beautiful work. each piece is a work of art. thanks for sharing


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

I have made that Christening gown. Your work is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Mama (Sep 6, 2011)

Beautiful work

You are such a talented lady.

Mama


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful work. thank you for sharing.


----------



## barbara46 (Oct 27, 2011)

They are fabulous and the christening gown is MAGNIFICENT. I'd love the pattern please. :lol:


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Oh, my goodness! These are works of art! You are gifted.


----------



## samson402 (Dec 3, 2011)

WOW.....BEAUTIFUL.....AMAZING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dylanfan (Nov 30, 2011)

I have the pattern for the christening gown, have looked at it for years, and have always wanted to make it. I've never had an occasion nor the time. I do know that that is one huge piece of detailed work, and my hat is off to you. To do that and all these other beautiful things, you are truly talented. These are awesome, to say the least.

Nancy


----------



## systembrat (Dec 1, 2011)

Incredible talent! Beautiful work!


----------



## socoboater (Apr 4, 2011)

Simply Amazing.......beautiful work!!!!


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

These are all so beautiful it would be difficult to choose a favorite! I really do love the Easter hat though!!!


----------



## socoboater (Apr 4, 2011)

Simply Amazing.....beautiful work!!!!


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

What incredible work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

These are amazing, I love the capelet. You are a very gifted person.


----------



## Rhodidodi (Nov 15, 2011)

Your work is just amazing! So beautiful I have looked at your work over and over again! The christening gown and the teen capelet are my favs!!


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Everything is impeccably done, and beautiful beyond imagination!
Love them all, but especially the prom shawl and Easter bonnet.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

your garments are absolutely gorgeous. well done! rujam


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

very beautiful work :-D


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

really beautiful work. Love them


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Your work is wonderful, I love the patterns on the prom cape and the starburst shawl, they are unusual and beautiful, also Kates spring hat is adorablble


----------



## osterville (May 28, 2011)

I am speechless . I wish i could knit like that absolutely beautiful .


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I just love the Christening gown, is it crochet?


----------



## hannatrip (Sep 26, 2011)

WOW!! Beautiful work!!


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Absolutily beautiful I cannot imaginee myself doing anything even close to your work.


----------



## Andrea M (Feb 18, 2011)

Each item is Absolutely Gorgeous! Kate is adorable & one lucky little girl!


----------



## Steno book (Jan 9, 2012)

I have never seen anything that beautiful!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

wow... im totally amazed your work is outstanding very talented in so many areas & Kate is adorable in her hat!


----------



## sarina (Aug 2, 2011)

love the christening gown would love to have the pattern please. you are extremely talented.
sarina


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

wow! great work! and so different! you are very talented!!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow fantastic work!


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Harry's Girl (Dec 10, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! You have such a gift. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tesorrell (May 9, 2011)

Fabulous!!!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

realy love white gown


----------



## jas (Apr 3, 2011)

beautiful projects and beautiful work!


----------



## sheilah516 (Jan 20, 2012)

Your work is outstanding! Keep it up!


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

Now that really is talent. Loved everything - my favourite was the capelet


----------



## lornownillie (Nov 22, 2011)

WOW


----------



## mackiecape (Mar 16, 2011)

This is truly wonderful work. The Vintage Christening Gown really blew me away! I don't think I have even seen a prettier one. Keep up the astounding work!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

These are all so very detailed -just beautiful,i don't think i have ever seen a capelet as lovely as that prom one, to wear that one would feel like Cinderella AT MIDNIGHT-so lovely & delicate !!Along with others I admire your work & dedication on detail !


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

Anni329 said:


> I have been doing needlework since I was 11... I make time for it every day, usually at TV time after supper. If you would like the pattern for any of these, email me.


If there was a Knitting Museum, your magnificent creations would be the star attraction on display. Never saw such unique shawls as yours.

A feast for the eyes.

Dolori


----------



## CarinaJ (Jan 24, 2012)

Anni:329,

Just love your work I too have been knitting since I was 11 or 12. (Now going to be 77 on St. Pats. Day).
I would like the pattern for the hat, scarf and mittens, but don't know how to e mail you; I've been watching the pictures for wks, but am quite computer DUMB.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Sensational pieces, each and every one of them!!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Breathtaking work - that Christening gown is beyond words.
You have inspired me today. Thank you.


----------



## Judy.G (May 18, 2011)

Love Love, Love the shell. Is the pattern available? If it is, can you e-mail it to me @ [email protected]


----------



## jwatts (Sep 1, 2011)

If you adopted me, I would wear anything you saw fit to send me!


----------



## computer dummie (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## tara1877 (Dec 22, 2011)

so pretty, very nice work


----------



## kathea (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi I also knit almost every day. I love the capelet if you have the site for the pattern or could tell me where to purchase it I would love it. You certainly do beautiful work, My grandmother taught me to knit and crochet I now taught my 9 year old grandaughter to knit. We knit together everyother weekend.


----------



## kathea (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi I also knit almost every day. I love the capelet if you have the site for the pattern or could tell me where to purchase it I would love it. You certainly do beautiful work, My grandmother taught me to knit and crochet I now taught my 9 year old grandaughter to knit. We knit together everyother weekend.


----------



## maisey67 (Aug 30, 2011)

I would love to make the "teen prom capelet. Where can I find the pattern. Gorgeous!!


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

What a lovely collection. The Easter Hat is a little girls dream come true.


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

Holy Cats! Those are beautiful...


----------



## zeda (Jul 14, 2011)

Girl you are GOOD. Where do you get your patterns or do you make them up?


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

BellaNB said:


> Absolutely beautiful work!
> 
> Linda


I also agree - all of these knitted items are the most beautiful hand knit items I've seen in a long time. Now I know who to contact if I ever should need help with a project of my own!


----------



## Barbara from Virginia (Oct 25, 2011)

You are quite the artist. Truly beautiful work.


----------



## sandymac (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh my word all of your work is just beautiful.Sandy


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

All of your work is so beautiful, especially the white shawl.


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

WOW! Your work is absolutely stunning!


----------



## groundedbutterfly (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow Amazing work!


----------



## vamitchc (Jan 2, 2012)

What a magnificent job! Your fingers can't stop much, you should be very proud of yourself, just absolutely gorgeous!! Thumbs Up to you. Wish I could be near to watch you work. I would love to see the patterns, all or any of them. If there's a preference-- the scarf, poncho, hat, mittens, the brother outfit & the ladies shell & purse, like I said: any or all. Not easy to choose one. God Bless! Keep up the wonderful work & keep posting, just love it all.


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

The Christening Gown and the Star Burst Shawl are my persinal favorites; but everything is lovely. I am so tired at the end of the day some of the intricate work would never get done! Your work is breath-taking.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

WOW! What beautiful work you have done. The recipients will love them!


----------



## RMT (Jun 27, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! Your work is beautiful.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

wow georgeous work


----------



## kddetrick (Jun 5, 2011)

your work is fabulous. If you have more we would love to see them. thank you for sharing such beautiful work.


----------



## weisense (Jun 1, 2011)

You are truly a masterful knitter, and seeing your beautiful creations was a pleasure. Thank you for sharing them...


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

Holy cow. Those are absolutely beautiful. How proud you must be.


----------



## Sunshine Knitter (Oct 30, 2011)

Each one is so beautiful, and I love your choice of patterns. Easy to tell you have been doing this for a long time!!


----------



## SopranoKnits&Crochets (Apr 19, 2011)

Amazing work! I wonder if I'll ever be able to do intricate things such as you have clearly mastered...


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

wow I just can't comprehend anyone so talented,all are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Alaina Jo (Jun 22, 2011)

All I can say is WOW..absolutely off the charts!!!


----------



## sunflowerjo (Dec 29, 2011)

Your work is amazingly beautiful! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh my goodness. What beautiful work you do. There is definitely a lot of love put into them.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Every one of these items you've made is a work of art. Beautiful. Wish I had just half of your skills. Wynn


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG, they are all BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

OMG! Your work is incredible!! Everything is so detailed and beautiful. I admire your talent. Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## barbsadams (Apr 8, 2011)

All beautiful, I have the pattern for the 'Prom Caplet' only it is a whole triangle shawl. Thought about trying it , you have given me inspiration!
Barbs x


----------



## loulou (May 17, 2011)

such beautiful work. everything you have made is beautiful! I don't know which pattern to ask for cause they are all beautiful. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Holy Moly you made these? They look commercially made. They are all beautiful. You do fantastic work.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

your work is so beautiful the christening gown is a work of art


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Amazing! Beautifully designed work. You have a great eye for design and color, and combining the two. You have a definite flair for design, shape, color and creativity in your work! Really beautiful!


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

HI: everything was just great. love your ability to pick just the right material for each item.


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

FABULOUS, INCREDIBLE, GORGEOUS. MAN I WISH I COULD KNIT LIKE THAT


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful work. I especially love the caplet and starburt shawl :thumbup:


----------



## massate (Oct 23, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work!!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't know what to say except WOW.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Your years of experience really show in all your work. Everything you've shown us is just STUNNING!!!


----------



## yak1939 (Nov 26, 2011)

Your work is absolutely amazing! You are very creative as well. How nice of you to share your works of art with all of us! Thank you!


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

Your work is simply stunning!


----------



## meann (Jan 2, 2012)

The best of the best!!!!! a big wow!!!


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Lordy, Lordy, these are sensational.. I just can see the love blooming from them.. That Christening gown would make a child look like an angel. I will PM you with my pattern requests..Blessings on your God given talent. Cathy


----------



## RosemaryKnitts (Jun 14, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh my but your talented! They are all exquisite! beyond words. If you would share the lace front fringed ponch I'd be thrilled. Grandaughter wants a poncho in a warm peachy color! PM if you like Cheri


----------



## Clarann (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow. You have been so busy. Lovely work


----------



## marshalgresham (Oct 25, 2011)

WOW OMG 

your work is BEAUTFUL. would die to have your talent. wish you lived next to me I pay you to teach me.


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

I am blown away-absolutely amazing.


----------



## kylev53 (Mar 12, 2011)

What a talent you have. Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Stunning stylish knitting. I enjoyed seeing your items.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I am speechless.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

You have been one busy lady! These projects are all wonderful!


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful work. You are talented.


----------



## Amozetti (Nov 22, 2011)

Anni329 said:


> I have been doing needlework since I was 11... I make time for it every day, usually at TV time after supper. If you would like the pattern for any of these, email me.


All I can say is OMG!!!!!!! Those are absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## 1lgiguere (Oct 25, 2011)

Everything is just beautiful. I would really like the directions for the Vintage Christening gown, Ladys shell and purse, and starburst shawl.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my gosh!! How amazingly beautiful are these items. The best I have ever seen. Just like someone with a God-given voice;you have a God-given talent with these beautiful creations!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow!! Just beautiful every piece--Thanks for sharing--


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

absolute works of art from a very expert needleworker !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh! What beautiful work - you have an extraordinary talent! Thank you for sharing your work - I don't believe I will ever be able to duplicate these items, but I am so happy to have seen these. Jeanne


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

Fantastic work. thanks


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Your work is stunning.


----------



## tootsieroller (Aug 28, 2011)

Anni,
Amazing work! What part of FL are you from? I visit my high school friend and daughter each year and I'm thinking about becoming a snowbird.


----------



## basiamo (Sep 7, 2011)

Everything is just beautiful. Could you please email me pattern for Ladies Shell and purse and also the colorful vest. My email is [email protected] Thanks, Barbara


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Your work is beautiful, love, love, love, the Christening dress and caplet. christine


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

All of your work is so beautiful and professional looking. Great job.


----------



## Shantall (Jan 21, 2012)

wow, everything is so beautiful...but my favourite is the capelet and the ladies shell dress and purse. what a wonderful work.


----------



## Lill (Mar 27, 2011)

WOW beautiful


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice work, I had that pattern for the Christening gown, then decided on using a different pattern, which I have made twice now, I love your gown, so pretty


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

oh my! how absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

I am at a loss for words I have never seen anything so spectacular in all my life, the items are stunning.You ar extremely talented. They are simply gorgeous. I could not pick one I like as I love them all. Great work.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Your work is just beautiful!! You have a great talent. The people who receive your beautiful creations are very lucky indeed. Also thanks for your offer of sharing the patterns, how generous!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

I must add to my comment previous that Kate is so cute.


----------



## Tonye (Mar 29, 2011)

These garments are absolutely stunning!! Such beautiful work!!!


----------



## Rosieu1 (Jan 20, 2012)

One is more beautiful than the next - you are truly a very talented lady!!!!!!


----------



## Butterflies61 (Sep 4, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. I would love to make the capelet. It would look gorgeous over a wedding dress. Any chance of the pattern?


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

WOW!!! What talent. We are ever so lucky here on KP to have such a wonderful group of artists who are so generous in sharing their work, their expertise, their help and encouragement. I have not done any fine knitting for quite some time as everything done for kids nowadays needs to be tough enough to withstand the washer and dryer (no one seems to have the time for 'handwash/lay flat to dry' anymore. Would appreciate the link for the children's outfits and most especially kate's hats. Thanks in advance. Norah
[email protected]


----------



## sewkraftea (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

There are no just words for the work that you do....magnificent   :thumbup:


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

My goodness! You have been busy! Great stuff! I really love the lady's shell, & the Christening gown. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! May i have the capelet pattern? Kate is one lucky girl! Thanks, chris [email protected]


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

You are one talented lady!!


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

I really love the grey shell... Very pretty! May I have the pattern please? I will send you a pm.... Thanks ever so much sharing!


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh my gosh. Your work is incredibly awesome. How can I compete with that? The Easter hat is adorable and I would, if you don't mind, like the pattern or link to the hat pattern as well as the vest pattern which looks like it was made from a Noro yarn.
The vest I would make for my daughter and the hat for a future grand daughter. Thanks from San Diego.


----------



## barb (Jan 23, 2011)

all r stunning!!!! wow! way beyond my meager talents ( so far!)


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

You are truly blessed to have such fabulous talent!. All of the pieces are absolutely wondersul


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Your work is absolutely beautiful. Would you be sharing any of your patterns? I especially liked the Easter hat.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

DO you ever sleep??? WOWZER!!! These are beyond gorgeous....I think you should quit you day job and just knit everyday, all day!!! You are a very talented lady and I hope to see more pictures of you lovely talent!!


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

Anni329 said:


> I have been doing needlework since I was 11... I make time for it every day, usually at TV time after supper. If you would like the pattern for any of these, email me.


Your work is sooooo pretty and professional looking.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful work!!! Your projects are WOW.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Everything is so beautiful Gown is out of this world. Thanks for sharing your work. Anita


----------



## nononanette (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh my gosh, what a beautiful assortment. Thank you for sharing. Your work is amazing.


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

What an incredible talent you have!!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Ooh la la! The capelet is so fantastic!! Where did you find the pattern? Thanks for sharing all the wonderful photos.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Your work is simply stunning, everything is so beautiful. Leonora.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Anni329 said:


> I have been doing needlework since I was 11... I make time for it every day, usually at TV time after supper. If you would like the pattern for any of these, email me.


When I saw the photo of the Vintage Christening Gown I was so surprised! I have that little pattern book, but I didn't make a Christening gown. I used the very same pattern to crochet my daughter's wedding gown! I used a size 8 hook with my regular "doily thread" and just made appropriate changes where necessary. It's nice to see a photo of the finished project. You did an amazing job with the Christening gown!!
...gloria


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh gorgeous!! Love the Christening gown and cape let and shawl!!! Will I ever be this good?


----------



## rinesmml (Dec 21, 2011)

Only one word - Priceless!!!!!

Marlene


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## penna knitter (Sep 7, 2011)

What an impressive collection!! All so beautiful.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous. Love the easter hat


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Everything is beautiful you have done marvelous work.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

They are ALL absolutely gorgeous!! What talent!! I do like the white hat with the mittens and scarf.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

What wonderful and beautiful work.


----------



## jpAL2011 (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow!!! :-D I don't know what else to say but wow! - well gorgeous and unique would also work. How talented you are.


----------



## Sharon Lee (Jun 13, 2011)

WOW! All your work is fabulous!!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, I wish I had half of your talent. I am not going to ask for the patterns because they look advanced and all the years I have knit, I have never gotten to advanced.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Anni329 said:


> I have been doing needlework since I was 11... I make time for it every day, usually at TV time after supper. If you would like the pattern for any of these, email me.


WOW........you do beautiful work!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

HEY.... do not sell yourself short!  Just begin something just a little harder than you are now doing, and work up to it! Yes you can! She is like a ballet dancer that has studied since she was a child! She has paid her dues and it shows in her wonderful, amazing work. She has talent, skill and DESIRE! You can still do it! That is why we are on this site together!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, beautiful work! you're quite talented in your knitting!! everything is so stunning.


----------



## michaelsmom42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Your work is just beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rosebud3 (Mar 14, 2011)

These are so gorgeous. You have been blessed with a beautiful talent.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

All I can say is, "WOW!" Beautiful work!


----------



## monajean (Oct 29, 2011)

I could never attempt these. How exquisite!


----------



## occknitter (Aug 14, 2011)

WOW!! OH BOY!!FANTASTIC!! words can not discribe yr work you r so talented "the star burst" "the capelet" every thing u have shown BEAUTIFUL!!!!!thank you so much


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

You are a master at knitting. ALL of your pieces are so beautiful and gorgeous. Thank you for sharing and wanting to help those who would like your pattern(s). Thank you again. :-D


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

EXPERT ALERT! HEHEHEHE!


----------



## Gmommie6 (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow! I love the caplet. Do you have a link to the pattern?


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Anni329! I received the pattern quickly and all there. I truly appreciate you sharing your pattern. I hope sometime I can repay you in kind!! Thank you again!
Starfire


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

Anni329 said:


> I have been doing needlework since I was 11... I make time for it every day, usually at TV time after supper. If you would like the pattern for any of these, email me.


Beautiful work and gorgeous granddaughter. Love them all!


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Beautiful work, really skillful. Your recipients must be thrilled to receive these.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Such exquisite work. Everything is just beautiful. Thanks for taking the time to show us.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Amazing work. Absolutly beautiful. You are very gifted. Thank you so much for sharing. If you can please share the patterns with us. Thanks again.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, ya, I would love a pattern. Trouble is, I can't choose - they are all awesome. My, you are so talented!


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

Everything is gorgeous but the Starburst Shawl is just breathtaking!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

You do BEAUTIFUL work! :thumbup:


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful and I'm sooooooo jealous . I'm a new knitter and hope that I may be as talented someday.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I sent a pm with my email would like the easter hat pattern it is simply beautiful and the little one is a doll.Thanks Glenda


----------



## Marisol (Jan 24, 2012)

Excellent work! I'd love to have the pattern of the Vintage Christening Gown, it is so beautiful! Could you please give us your email address so I can contact you? Thank you very much.


----------



## monajean (Oct 29, 2011)

Would you please send a copy of the "Vintage Christening Gown?" Thank You so much!

[email protected]


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

I looked in my Writer's Thesaurus for the right word for your work. Stupendous, extraordinary, & phenomenal are true, but still didn't say what I wanted to. Your work is breath-taking & a challenge to all knitters. Thanks for sharing. 

Your graphic design skills & talent really show through your work.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern for the capelet and the shell and the purse...how long did it take you to knit so many fantastic things?


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

All beautiful, the Capelet took my breath away, how stunning, is it crochet or knit? The starburst shawl is wonderful too, is that knit in small sections?

Pattern for the capelet would be great, I shall pm you.

Thanks for sharing with us all.

Leanna x


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

What exquisite work! Your family is so lucky to receive these gorgeous items.


----------



## Eilish (Dec 23, 2011)

i would love the pattern for the little girls hat the others are just wonderfull but i could not do them


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Exquisite indeed! Love the capelet.


----------



## haugmoen (Feb 20, 2011)

Your work is just beautiful! Would you sell the teen prom capelet? I don't crochet and I am in love with it! Please let me know. I have PayPal. Sincerely, Lisa-Marie


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Congratulations !


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Coleen,
No - no business, just a passion for knitting and crocheting... been doing it a very long time and self-taught - I do call my work Designs by Anni though.
Thanks for the kind words... I hope your sister wants to learn to needlework... you too
Anni


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Would love to teach anyone who wants to learn. I'm good with a needle but not with the camera. Lol


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh my goodness! These creations are absolutely gorgeous! What talent! Love each and every one! Just beautiful!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## Pollyanna (May 9, 2011)

Annie, Hi there , That is some of the most stunning crochet I have ever seen. Words are not enough.
Pollyanna


----------



## kmsimone64 (Mar 12, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!!! Y9u are amazing to be able tocreate such beautiful work! I'd love the pattern for the christening gown. 

email is : [email protected]

Thank you for sharing your passion, it shows!

-Marie


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Dear Anni,
Are you selling your designs anywhere? I'm sure you could!
Joy


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!! Splendid work....


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

You do beautiful work!!!


----------



## KC11 (Sep 26, 2011)

You, are truely gifted. I really like the christening gown, the poncho, and the capelet. I would like to have the pattern for the capelet. Is it crochet or knit? What skill level is it?

Karen
[email protected]


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

I am speechless. Everything is so lovely. Do you ever create things to order? I am in LOVE with that christening dress? My new GD was just christened but who knows if she will have any siblings... <grin>


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh, MY! Gorgeous! Way beyond me that's for sure. Love them all!


----------



## babs222 (Jun 7, 2011)

Your garments are absolutely beautiful. Everyone must be so elated. Thanks for sharing your handiwork.barb


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Your work is absolutely beautiful..


----------



## Eilish (Dec 23, 2011)

could you please send me the pattern for the little girls hat to [email protected]


----------



## farmbrewer (Sep 29, 2011)

wow simply beautiful, very talented !!


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, what nice work you did. 
It is fantastic every piece you did is wonderful.
Liz


----------



## dottie tampa (Jan 23, 2012)

Your projects are breath taking I would love the pattern of the christening dress. I too have been knitting and crocheting since I was 7 my grandma taught me a lot and the rest I taught myself. I will be 80 on ground hog day. Hope you can send me the pattern my email is [email protected] Again I love seeing your work. Thank you in advance


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

You've blown my mind! I'm going to have to have a wee lie down, I think - quite shocked by the quality of your work :shock: I actually had a dizzy spell!


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern for the lace trimmed poncho. Do I pay for it or what do I do? Thanks in advance.


----------



## katyscarlett (Dec 7, 2011)

what can I say that everybody else hasn't already said. FABULOUS! You could certainly put a price on these and sell them. I can't imagine any boutique that wouldn't want to buy these items. They are all wonderful.


----------



## jools (Aug 29, 2011)

My,My your a clever Girl ,Welldone


----------



## Phyillbabe (Jun 12, 2011)

U do absolutely beautiful, incredible work. Where do u get yr patterns from?
[email protected]


----------



## csbstar (Feb 1, 2011)

OMG they are soooo beautiful!!! Thank you for sharing all!! Where can I find the Christening Gown pattern, my new granddaughter has a baby blessing in March? Thank you


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

I have never seen more beautiful work.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

EVERY single item is absolutely gorgeous! I love them all! You are truly creative and a master of the art and I am in awe. I will send you a PM for the fringed shawl pattern.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous, you have such talent, thank you for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Such beautiful work - you are amazing!


----------



## SuzDanna (May 15, 2011)

Please email or post the pattern for the ladies shell and purse. I love them! Thanks 

Suz-Danna


----------



## basiamo (Sep 7, 2011)

Your work is just terrific!!!!!
Could you please email me the pattern for colorful vest and ladies shell and purse, thank you. My email is
[email protected]


----------



## Shirley Ray (Mar 3, 2011)

WOW! That says it all.


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

You are SOOOOOOOOOOOO out of my league that I wouldn't even attempt to do any of those beautiful items! I don't think I have ever seen such exquisite craftmanship. Think I'll go and burn my knitting needles and take up basket weaving.


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

I do hope you are selling these and making a fortune! They are all so beautiful!
Johnna


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

Anni329 said:


> I have been doing needlework since I was 11... I make time for it every day, usually at TV time after supper. If you would like the pattern for any of these, email me.


I would love to have the pattern for the capelet...it is gorgeous!!
Johnna


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

simply incredible and truly works of art


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Anni - Your work is so beautiful. Would you please share patterns for the childrens' hats. I wouldn't even attempt any other of your works of art. My email is [email protected] Thanks so much in advance for sharing your patterns and letting us see your amazing creations. Lilly


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful !


----------



## tuxedo2525 (Feb 5, 2011)

your work is very fine. Love the colors you chose also.


----------



## Izzy10 (Apr 19, 2011)

What awesome work - I am in awe of your talent, they are just superb...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You do amazing work! Love all the pieces you knit. Hopefully one day I can knit like you!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

How do we find your email addy, so we can email to you?
:^)


----------



## saracastelli (Jun 22, 2011)

The Teen Prom Capelet really caught my eye. Are you providing patterns for it?
sara


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

I sure hope she will post the pattern. I think it is fantastic. I'm with you.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Such beautiful work. You are so talented and skilled.


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

Anni, Your talent is an inspiration to greatness although after further, more practical consideration, I must confess that greatness like that I will enjoy in pictures only. Regardless, I will continue with the greatest hobbie on earth. Thank you for sharing. Also, did you design these pieces?


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Anni, you were born with a natural talent. You are a designer, a crafts person, and an artist by nature. But, beyond that, you have developed the skill and put in the time. You know your craft through and through. Your execution is impeccable. You have continued to grow and gain more and more knowledge, and daily practice your craft. You also have a generous spirit of sharing your talent, your knowledge and your designs with all of us. You are incredible, Thank you.


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

beautifull work


----------



## Steno book (Jan 9, 2012)

I would love the pattern for Kate's Easter hat. I can see my granddaughter wearing it. Your work is outstanding. My email is:[email protected] Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Hajra


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

thank you so much for the kind words


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

You are welcome! The words are true! You took your innate talent and ran with it. Developed it, and now are sharing it! You deserve kind words!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

I am overwhelmed and speechless


----------



## carolndale (Jun 5, 2011)

I love your work, could I have the pattern for the caplet? My e-mail is [email protected] Thank You


----------



## noonqureshi (Dec 7, 2011)

very nice fabolus work. thanks for sharing


----------



## Amozetti (Nov 22, 2011)

Anni329 said:


> thank you so much for the kind words


All I can say is WOW! When I see something done by hand that is that beautiful and well done, I just marvel at the talent! I have never done any 'clothing'..........I must confess, I'm a little intimidated by it! I'd LOVE the capelet and hat patterns to try.......might as well jump in and see if I can swim! :mrgreen: I only hope that someday, my work will be as stunning as yours! The knitters on this site amaze me every day!!!!! My e-mail is: [email protected] if you want to share the patterns......if not, I completely understand!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

So Easy Tube Socks


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Did you get the pattern?


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

email me at [email protected]
God Bless


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Anni
Thank you so much for your time and trouble it took to send me the gown pattern.  Anita


----------



## Amozetti (Nov 22, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Congratulations !


Mamiepooh........Love your reply!!!!! :mrgreen: :-D :lol:


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Amozetti said:


> mamiepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations !
> ...


You can use it whenever you want.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

You are very talented and your work is beautiful!
I wish I could knit well enough to make any one of those items! I will keep practicing and maybe one day...


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Amazing work.


----------



## Iris Ibarra (Jan 4, 2012)

I WOULD LOVE THE PATTERN FOR THE CAPELET.
MY GRANDDAUGHTER IS GOING GRADUATE NEXT YEAR I WOULD LOVE TO MAKE THIS FOR HER.
MY E-MAIL ADDRESS IS ([email protected]) 
THANK YOU


----------



## marlene13 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Anni329

what beautiful work you do. i would love the patterns for the teen prom caplet and the starburst shawl, if you are able to email them to me.

many thanks
[email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

No Knitting business.... Just a passion for it


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

EZ Tube Socks


----------



## carolndale (Jun 5, 2011)

could I please have the pattern for the caplet that you posted? My e-mail is [email protected] Thank you. Carol


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous work!!!!! The star burst shawl is amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## Annette's forum (Oct 9, 2011)

Your work is beautiful! I would love to have the pattern for the ladie's shell (with the leaves on the shoulders). Thank you so much for offering. My e mail is [email protected]

Annette Brown


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

WOW WOW... what gorgeous work you do!!!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Blush!


----------



## Joella76 (Jan 21, 2012)

What beautiful work.


----------



## carol88 (Dec 26, 2011)

They are the best Ive seen great work


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks so much


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

Anni you are Talented !!! 
I love the vintage christening dress and would the pattern. I will p.m. you my e-mail and thank you for sharing.
Muriel


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

You are a master knitter...talented in so many ways. 
Thank you for sharing your beautiful work!
&#9829;


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

Omg! You have been a very busy lady an the love, talent an hard work all show in your projects......simply beautiful!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words


----------



## skycac (May 13, 2011)

Your work is absolutely stunning, you should be so proud of your projects, I can't express how beautiful they are. Keep going.


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

You are very gifted ! What a wonderful talent ~ Thanks for sharing and to know that maybe someday I can make something as beautiful as yours.... ;0)


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Coleen, 
Here's one lined in pink... just finished


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Good with a crochet hook... but not with a camera.

This one just finished


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Have made the Christening Dress four times to date.
It seems to come out prettier each time.

More pictures


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Not a master.... just determined


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Crochet Dress


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Nancy,
If you have the pattern - please try it!! It's a labor of love (takes a while to finish) but the end result is worth it.

I have made it four times now.


----------



## knitnpurlchick (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow. Your work is amazing.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Everything I see that you have done is just awesome!!!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, it's crochet... loved doing it - all FOUR times


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

I would like to teach you to crochet... 

Take a look at the just finished crochet dress


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

I would like to teach you to crochet... 

Take a look at the just finished crochet dress


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Have been collecting patterns for years...
Yes, some I make up from photos or pictures. It's so much fun... I would love to teach everyone!!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

ANYTIME!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you, but it's not work.... it's a passion - and actually relaxes one to crochet or knit


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

All you need is the desire!!!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Not so much skill as the desire to create something beautiful!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

There is nothing commercial about me.... just been doing it for a long time.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow.... thank you


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

You can!!! Just be determined.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Your items are all gorgeous and Kate is so cute! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Wish you lived next to ME... I would make you tea and teach you - never a charge for learning


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

My fondest wish... To share the art.... no one wants to learn anymore


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

YES, you could... make these!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Fort Myers, FL - and love it here.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Love it .


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

If you know a sc and a dc.... you can do these patterns!!!!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

BLUSH!!! Thank you


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Gloria,
Creating a wedding gown from that pattern for a christening gown is an enormous feat!! 

YOU are the talented lady!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

YES!!!!!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Most are crochet... but none are advanced. You can do it.

TRY!!!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

OH YES YOU CAN!!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

You can repay me by creating something beautiful!!!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

You can be.... just have the determination. Amen!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Your work is outstanding. You truly are a fibre artist!!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Could you link us again to the Vintage Christening Gown pattern?
My snowbird friends are in Punta Gorda and I visit them once of twice every winter. Nice place.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

How kind you are to take the time to share your thoughts. Thank you!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Each project is a labot of love... not time. Some are more intricate and take longer (not harder) just longer. Thank you for your comments.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Capelette is Crochet... Loved doing it and it went to a Bride
Starburst Shawl is knit in motifs - I added the glitz with tiny beads - A wonderful project to make and to GIFT...


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

If you can single crochet and double crochet... you certainly do them!!!!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, but it has to be made again... when do you need it? The one in the photo went to a Bride in California


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

OH I just love that.... You are so cool!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you so much! How encouraging!!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm good at creating.... bad, bad at salesmanship! Most of my projects, with the exception of a few, have been gifted.
Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Not so much a skill level.... as a PATIENCE level. I really enjoyed making it.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, I would love to. [email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

You are so sweet! Please don't get dizzy... get working with those needles!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Would love to share it. Never a charge, ever!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm such a bad salesperson! In my whole career I think I sold less than half a dozen. Most all of my projects are gifted. Thank you for your words of encouragement!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

I guess I'm too late for your March Grandbaby... but let me know how you made out.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Done!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

You have no idea how simple it is when someone is teaching you. Please don't give up.... just get those needles out and try!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

98% are Gifted.... with Lots of Love


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's the pattern you wanted.... Enjoy!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Just keep your needles clicking!!! It's not so much a talent as a Passion!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Designed some.... not all. I thank you for your kind words but know that YOU can do this. It's not hard... it takes a desire to create and a knit and a purl or a sc and dc


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have no words that would be enough to thank you!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Anni329, may I suggest that when you reply to someone's post you use the "quote reply" button as we don't know to whom or to what you answer. Using the reply button or quick reply doesn't show the post you answer. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Keep those needles clicking.... Dare to be bold!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

YOU CAN.... that's the whole thing..... You absolutely can.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Carol,
I sent it


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Love all your beautiful work.
Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## cordeliasaltzman (Mar 11, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

No business.... just the love of crochet. It's a passion!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Breathtaking & absolutely beautiful work & items! ... You are one very talented lady!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

ok thank you... using the reply button


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

These were recently completed for a mother and daughter for a wedding of her son in St. Petersburg, Russia.

How nice to know the dresses went all that way!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

If you write to me at
[email protected] I can send the pattern


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Murial if you need the pattern for the gown, email me at

[email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Just saw your email.... wish you were close by.... I would teach you


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

for the pattern write to me at [email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

My email is [email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sara, write to me at [email protected]

for the capelette pattern


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Write to me at [email protected] for the pattern you want


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Some pieces I do as I go along, like the crocheted dresses. Others from pictures and still others from patterns.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

NEVER a charge for my patterns. Write to me at

[email protected] for the poncho pattern


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

write to me for the pattern you want at


[email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

write to me for the pattern at

[email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

write to me for the pattern you want
Never a charge

[email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

No, not sellling... just gifting them away!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

You are truly a Master at this...stunning work!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh my they are really stunning!


----------



## Swiftknit (Jan 24, 2013)

Really beautiful, well done


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

Your work is stunning...A very talented lady indeed....xxxx


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Stunning work.took my breath away ! You are beyond talentedthis is nothing short of exquisite !! Thanks so much or sharing !!


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

Your knitting is a work of art!!!!!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

write to me for pattern

[email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Rhoda,
If you crochet.... try one of these beautiful patterns. You would be amazed at what you can create. Anni


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Christening Gown is crochet. Takes time mostly and patience ... and if you can sc and dc... you can do it. Anni


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sarina,
write to me for the pattern at

[email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi,
write to me for the patterns you want to try.

A\[email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

JWatts writes: If you adopted me, I would wear anything you saw fit to send me!

You sweet thing! I would much rather teach you this wonderful art so you can create pieces too!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Kathea,
write to me for the pattern

[email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Maisey,
write to me for the Pattern. [email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Zeda writes: Girl you are GOOD. Where do you get your patterns or do you make them up?

Some I copy from photos... some I make up as I go along. But I mostly use patterns... have been collecting for years. Need a pattern? write to me

[email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Linda write: Now I know who to contact if I ever should need help with a project of my own!

Anytime!!! write to me at [email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Vamitchc writes: I would love to see the patterns, all or any of them.

Write to me for any pattern(s) you wish to try

[email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Karen writes: If you have more we would love to see them. thank you for sharing such beautiful work.

Have lots and lots.... have to take pictures... good with a crochet hook.... lazy about photos.

Need a pattern write to me [email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Soprano writes: Wonder if I can do anything like these.


You sure can!!! write to me for a pattern

[email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

My pattern is not a triangle. Write for the pattern to

[email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Cathy,
write to me for pattern(s)

[email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Cheri,
write to me for the pattern

[email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Marshall writes: 

WOW OMG your work is BEAUTFUL. would die to have your talent. wish you lived next to me I pay you to teach me. 

I would love to pass on this skill to someone... for NO pay. It is a dying art that the younger generation does not care to learn. How sad.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

write to me for the pattern

[email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Tootsie writes: Amazing work! What part of FL are you from? I visit my high school friend and daughter each year and I'm thinking about becoming a snowbird.

I'm from Fort Myers, Florida... love it here.

write to me at [email protected]


----------



## mrsdaydreamer (Dec 3, 2012)

Your work is absolutely stunning. I was holding my breath as I looked at each picture. What an amazing designer you are. The Christening dress is out of this world and the Capelet, well what can I say, I'm breathless!! Well done! X


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

write to me for the capelette pattern

[email protected]


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh Wow! Your work is all so beautiful!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

write to me for the pattern

[email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Dear Luv,

write to me for the pattern(s) you want

[email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Dear Cheeky,

Will share any pattern(s).... never a charge
write to me at

[email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Dear Stubby,

If I ever pull the camera out.... I have loads of finished work have not taken photos of.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Joyce,
write to me for the pattern

[email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Gloria,
Show us the Wedding Dress you made.... please!


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Marisol writes: I'd love to have the pattern of the Vintage Christening Gown, it is so beautiful! Could you please give us your email address 

Write to me for the pattern

[email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

I see you are an inspirational writer.... no wonder your words are so elegant. Thank you Anni


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

It took several weeks to complete the project. You need mostly patience and the knowledge of dc, sc, that's all!

write to me for the pattern [email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's the pattern, need something else write to me
[email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi,
write to me for the pattern. NEVER a fee

[email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, I do crochet for others...
Did you want to make the gown yourself? write to me for the pattern
[email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Johnna writes: I do hope you are selling these and making a fortune! They are all so beautiful!
Johnna

Nope.... most are gifted... Love to do it as well.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

write to me at [email protected]


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

writes: Also, did you design these pieces?

Most are from patterns... the crochet dresses are originals.
Thank you for so many kind words.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

writes: You also have a generous spirit of sharing your talent, your knowledge and your designs with all of us

I wish I could pass this talent on to someone... no one wants to do needlework these days! How very sad.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Anni329, may I suggest that when you reply to someone's post you use the "quote reply" button as we don't know to whom or to what you answer. Using the reply button or quick reply doesn't show the post you answer. Just a suggestion.


Thank you so much.... didn't know that... see you learn something everyday if you have an open mind.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Anni329 said:


> I have been doing needlework since I was 11... I make time for it every day, usually at TV time after supper. If you would like the pattern for any of these, email me.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Anni329 said:


> I have been doing needlework since I was 11... I make time for it every day, usually at TV time after supper. If you would like the pattern for any of these, email me.


How much the patterns and which website we can buy them .


----------

